# French polishing



## Mr T (6 Sep 2011)

Hi

Last weekend I taught a very enjoyable finishing course. We covered wax, oil and acrylic finishes and also french polishing. I thought you might like to see this shot of Howard and Simon bodying up their finish using button polish prior to spiriting it off.







Chris


----------



## Woodfinish Man (19 Sep 2011)

Great to see. 

Also, if I'm not mistaken that looks like one our french polish bottles?


----------



## andersonec (30 Sep 2011)

Mr T":3vfisyrg said:


> Hi
> 
> Last weekend I taught a very enjoyable finishing course. We covered wax, oil and acrylic finishes and also french polishing. I thought you might like to see this shot of Howard and Simon bodying up their finish using button polish prior to spiriting it off.
> 
> Chris



Why is it that french polishing etc. is always taught on flat boards? what happens when these students go home and try to polish a real piece of furniture with awkward corners, panelled doors etc???? :-k


----------



## SeanJ (16 Oct 2011)

I used to think that too, i couldn't imagine how you'd tackle a chair or a stair spindle etc, it usually led to employing the squirrel hair brush or similar, or dare I say it even an initial thin spray coat of french polish, anything to get that initial 'key' coat is a bonus on turned or irregular items.


----------



## Peter Sefton (16 Oct 2011)

Bob was here yesterday teaching French polishing and staining, the guys started on flat panels to get a feel for the materials, and then went onto projects they had bought in with them. This is good as they tend to see different stripping, staining and grain filling techniques next weekend they will be on the mop and rubber. I think using flat panels is always the best way to start.

Cheers Peter


----------

